

Ask HN: Is it fair to judge a business based on web presence? - luckyno13

I have just started the journey of home ownership for the first time and as I look for services (such as inspectors, security consultants, etc) I am finding myself steering away from those who have have little to no web presence.  Whether its the lack of website, or just the underwhelming nature of their presence, in my mind, any business taking itself seriously should be trying to have at least a basic informative website.
======
timrosenblatt
I would ask friends and family for recommendations. Someone could be useless
and have a great website. Similarly, someone might be so good at getting
business from word of mouth that they don't need a website.

FWIW Berkshire Hathaway has a very ugly website, but no one would suggest that
they're not competent. Certainly not a service company like you're looking
for, but the point is that web presence doesn't always mean a lot.
[http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/](http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/)

